# New X Trail ignition problem



## Den (Dec 11, 2007)

We have a new Aventura Explorer 2.0d with keyless ignition system. Twice now the car has recognised the ignition fob but the steering wheel and foot brake are locked solid, using the standby key or fob makes no difference. Our local dealer says that no other owner has reported this fault and wants us to leave the vehicle with them, it could take months for it to show for them because it's only happened twice in the two months we've had the car. The only way to get out of the locked state is to let the brakes off and let it roll, evenytually the ignition system comes back to life. We don't want to keep doing this because there are no effective brakes without the engine running and you have to live with the steering locked in the position it was left in when the engine was turned off. I've contacted Nissan customer service but they won't let me speak to their technical department they just refer me to the local dealers. 
The Nissan dealers think it's a signal corruption problem but the green light comes on saying that it has recognised the fob, if it was a signal problem then the light would show red as though there was no fob in the car. We've tried getting out of the car, locking it and re entering, but this makes no difference. 
Is there anyone out there with the same problem?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Try this to see if it solves the problem. When you stop the car, ensure the wheels are dead straight ahead and there is no steering lock.

On some vehicles there is magnetic pick-up around the key fob which can act up if the fob or key is removed while the front wheels are off centered.


----------



## Den (Dec 11, 2007)

LEONGSTER said:


> Try this to see if it solves the problem. When you stop the car, ensure the wheels are dead straight ahead and there is no steering lock.
> 
> On some vehicles there is magnetic pick-up around the key fob which can act up if the fob or key is removed while the front wheels are off centered.


Thanks for the reply Leongster. Both the times I've had the fault the steering was straight, the ignition system is keyless so I don't think it can be anything to do with the magnets. Some Nissan Micra's has the same keyless ignition system, I will go down the route of asking owners of these. Once again thanks for the reply, if you can come up with more things to try I'd be greatful. 
Den


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Reject the car. Google to find advice about a proper letter to write or ask at the CAB. If you can beg or borrow another vehicle and you can stand up to the dealer then you should. Get your money back and get a new one. It sounds dangerous to me and no doubt a court would agree. You shouldn't have to go through months of hassle - you have rights!


----------



## Peely (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi new to the forum but, this topic attracted my attention !

I have just ordered a new X-Trail Adventure Explorer 173 which has this keyless option.
My partner has a Micra with the same option, and she has had no problems with it ?

I must admit that it did seem good to not have to reach for your keys everytime you enter/exit the vehicle ?


----------

